# Any good Black-eyed Peas dips or appy's?



## shannon in KS (Dec 28, 2005)

I saw the New Year's tradition thread... but have yet to start my own.  I found a recipe for a spicy black-eyed pea dip and though I might try it.  I was wondering if anyone else had any good recipes?  Or even other traditional recipes other than black-eyed peas.  I am, as always, taking an appetizer to work on Friday to celebrate New Years with all my coworkers.  Here is the recipe I found: (and I will post some more if I find any)

Black-eyed Pea Dip

4  cups cooked black-eyed peas
1/4  lb butter  
1  cup onions, diced  
1/2  cup celery, diced  
1  tablespoon garlic, chopped  
1  jalapeno pepper, seeded and chopped  
1 (4  ounce) can green chilies, chopped  
8  ounces sharp cheddar cheese, cubed  
 salt and pepper  
1/4  cup pimientos, chopped  
1/4  cup parsley, chopped

Saute celery, garlic, jalapeno pepper, green chilies in butter for 2 to 3 minutes. Add cheese and stir until melted. Place heated mixture plus 2 cups peas in food processor and blend until puréed. Add remaining black-eyed peas to mixture in large bowl and stir. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Garnish with pimento and parsley if desired. Serve with warm tortilla chips or crackers.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 28, 2005)

Black-eyed Pea Caviar  http://appetizer.allrecipes.com/az/BLCKYDPCVIR.asp

Black-eyed Pea Salsa  http://holiday.allrecipes.com/az/BlackEyedPeaSalsa.asp

Georgia Caviar   http://appetizer.allrecipes.com/az/GrgiCvir.asp?lnkid=563


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 28, 2005)

And we have a winner!!!!!!!! This look's awesome!!!!

http://www.tailgating.com/Recipes/bama'sblackeyedpeadip.htm

Edit:  I think I might add some crisp bacon to this!


----------



## licia (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting those. We are invited to a New Year's thing on Sunday and I was wondering how I would get our blackeyed peas on that day.  I'll just make the dip and take it.  Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2005)

A friend in Texas gave me this recipe. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks good.

Texas Caviar (Black-Eyed Peas) Recipe

You need to make it one to three days ahead so the flavors will mellow.

Ingredients
1-1/2 cups chopped seeded tomato
1/3 cup thinly sliced green onions
2 tablespoons canned chopped green chiles
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon minced seeded jalapeno pepper
1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro
1 teaspoon olive oil
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1 garlic clove, minced
1 (15.8-ounce) can black-eyed peas, drained
Jalapeno slices (optional)
Cilantro sprigs (optional)

Instructions
Combine all ingredients in a bowl. Cover and chill. Garnish with jalapeno slices and cilantro sprigs, if desired. Serve with baked tortilla chips.


----------



## Corinne (Dec 28, 2005)

I never even knew there was such a thing as "Black-Eyed Pea Dip"! I have one recipe that uses black-eyed peas. It's very old. I quite like it! I haven't made it for so long. Maybe I'll make it for New Year's Day along with the ol' pork & saurkraut.

Black-Eyed Peas & Beef

1	can 	black-eyed peas
1	pound	ground beef 
1	small	onion chopped
1	clove	garlic minced
1	tablespoon	Worcestershire sauce 
1/2	teaspoon	salt 
16	ounces	tomato wedges, canned 
1/8	teaspoon	pepper 
1/2	cup	ketchup 
1	tablespoon	flour 
1/2	cup	Cheddar cheese shredded

Instructions:
Brown beef, onion & garlic in large fry pan. Add peas, Worcestershire sauce, salt & pepper. Place tomato wedges on top. Cover & cook about 10 minutes (or longer - time is not important.)

Add ketchup & flour. Cook covered another few minutes.

Add cheese & cook uncovered until cheese melts.

Note: Usually served with green vegetable for dinner. Reheats well in casserole in oven. Add more cheese when reheating.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 29, 2005)

constance that sounds awesome!  But I already bought the stuff to make the another one!      I kinda altered it.  Here is my version

Creamy Black-eyed Pea Dip

Black-eyed Pea Dip
3 can black eyed peas, drained and rinsed
8 oz sour cream
1 cup real mayo
2 packets ranch dressing mix
12 oz mozzarella cheese
1-14oz can artichoke hearts, sliced
Optional additions:
Cooked, diced onion or minced onion
garlic powder
seasons to taste

Combine sour cream, mayo, dressing mix, cheese and artichoke hearts on saucepan.  Heat until cheese melted.  Add 2 cans beans.  Mash remaining can of beans, and add to heated mixture.  Serve with tortilla chips.

This does have good flavor, but the colors just don't blend... it is a white base, then the peas are just kinda there.  I mashed the last can of beans to thicken it up a little.  It tastes fine... just not really appealing to the eye.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 30, 2005)

*Alert!!!*

Do NOT eat the Creamy Black-eyed Pea Dip.  Do NOT even attempt to ogle the dip in hopes of it being remotely good.  Do NOT pick up a chip.  Not even a cracker.  Go straight to Corinne or Constance' post.  If you copied this, delete it, I repeat, delete and shred.  

HORRIBLE!!!!!!  Sincerest apologies.  It tasted decent in the early life, but has aged miserably.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 30, 2005)

BEP or any bean can be made into a hummus type dip.  flavor with salt pepper chili powder and garlic and cilantro.  Also make black eye pea cakes... pat mixture into a patty and fry until crispy, serve with salsa.


----------



## Corinne (Dec 31, 2005)

Awwwww!!! What happened? Was there *anything* good about it? Sorry for your mishap.   




			
				shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Do NOT eat the Creamy Black-eyed Pea Dip.  Do NOT even attempt to ogle the dip in hopes of it being remotely good.  Do NOT pick up a chip.  Not even a cracker.  Go straight to Corinne or Constance' post.  If you copied this, delete it, I repeat, delete and shred.
> 
> HORRIBLE!!!!!!  Sincerest apologies.  It tasted decent in the early life, but has aged miserably.


----------



## licia (Dec 31, 2005)

Was it the original version or the "altered" version that didn't turn out well?


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 31, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> Was it the original version or the "altered" version that didn't turn out well?


 
I personally did not like the combinations of flavors.  I doubled the sour cream and mayo to adjust the consistency.  A few people at work liked it, but most didn't, including me!  I think the mixture would have been great minus the peas..... but that was the whole point! Sometimes we soar, sometimes we crash and burn!


----------



## licia (Dec 31, 2005)

The one I'm making doesn't call for mayo or sour cream, just a viniagrette type dressing.  Even if you like the peas, I don't think it would draw you back like black bean or regular bean dip.


----------

